# What to do with extremely long hair?



## ulien (Sep 18, 2008)

My hair is over 40" now. I love it, but it`s very difficult to create any hairstyle out of it. I usually wear it braided or use hairagami to create one or two buns ( but usinga hairagami is kind of difficult, I believe in was designed for shorter hair).

Any ideas what else can I do with this hair? I recently found a side with historical chinese hairstyles, some of them are really great and not too difficult to make. Any other ideas? I have time in the mnorning, I don`t need to rush styling it ( well, it can`t take over 30 minutes either). I`m an opera singer, so the hairstyle can be really fancy but not to weird.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 18, 2008)

What to do with it?

Love it, lol!

Umm, otherwise, I don't know; I can only hope mine gets to that length.

Here's a picture that I thought was very pretty, but no instructions as to how to do it (sorry)-







You can check this site for inspiration-

The Long Hair Community


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 18, 2008)

My hair is the same way and I gave up doing anything with it and just put it up everyday.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 18, 2008)

I just recently chopped mine.My hair was down to my butt. All I did was through it up in a floppy bun.

I would just google to try and find cool hair styling sites.


----------



## ulien (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, I`ve already found some. Now I just need to learn how to make them...





Jinx, thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 18, 2008)

the link for the long hair community should be super helpful

they have a section with tutorials on how to do several diffrent hair styles that you will proboably find very help full, they also have a thread with links to you tube videos on how to do diffrent buns in the hair


----------



## magosienne (Sep 19, 2008)

If you like braiding you coul try Arwen's complicated (but beautiful) hairstyle



Here's the instructions. There's other braiding tutorials on that site, by the way.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 19, 2008)

I never measured my hair but It goes a lil past my butt its so long &amp; thick &amp; Black Its pretty but so hard to take care of &amp; style I sometimes put it in a high pony tail &amp; curl it &amp; I always get pple asking me "Where did you get that Beautiful Hair Peice?" lol


----------



## magosienne (Sep 19, 2008)

Lol ! It's the length of my hair when i was a little girl, people would stop in the street and compliment me on it, it was really annoying for me.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 19, 2008)

There's also that tutorial to do Rainie's hair (she's an actress in an asian soap). The two braids are supposed ot left hanging, but you could try small buns, macaroons.


----------



## ulien (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks, magosienne, yes, this link is really helpful!

I remeber few years ago a little girl asked me if I was Rapunzel...


----------



## magosienne (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm glad it helps !

Rapunzel ...


----------

